# FOX Rage Winter Suit Gr. XL Hammerpreis



## am-angelsport (22. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Angelfreunde,

TOP Angebot

*FOX RAGE
*
*Rage Winter Suit *
*Größe XL*​  Endlich  ist er für jeden Raubfischangler zu haben, der super warme Thermoanzug  von Raubfisch-Weltmeister Dietmar Isaiasch. Der Zweiteiler trotzt fiesen  Minusgraden bis -20 und kommt mit Latzhose und ¾-Jacke inklusive  abnehmbarer Kapuze. Beide Anzugteile sind nicht nur leicht und top  gefüttert, sondern auch angenehm leise. Das moderne Design in den  Rage-Farben Schwarz und Rot spricht dabei ohnehin für sich. Der Anzug  für alle Ganzjahresangler, die sich auch von winterlichen Bedingungen  nicht vom Fischen abhalten lassen. 

 Material: Nylon Taslon, Wasserabweisend mit 5000mm, atmungsaktiv 3000g / 24hrs.
 Beschichtung: 100% Polyester
 Futter: 100% Polyester​
 
http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de/FOX-Rage-Winter-Suit-Gr-XL-Hammerpreis_c121-307_p13973_x2.htm












http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de/FOX-Rage-Winter-Suit-Gr-XL-Hammerpreis_c121-307_p13973_x2.htm

 bei uns im Onlineshop bestellbar.



www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de




[FONT=&quot]bei Fragen oder Interesse können sie uns täglich von 9.30Uhr bis 19.00 Uhr telefonisch erreichen.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Bestellhotline: 07143 – 9607911[/FONT]




Beste Grüße


Ihr A&M Angelsport Team​


----------

